# [SOLVED] nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 256MB DDR PCI (SOFTWARE or DOWNLOAD )



## Recall2003 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello, 
I brought a nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 256MB DDR PCI Video Card and I am looking for the Software or a Download for it,Can anyone help me find it? 
I have a Dell Dimension 3000 it runs XP , I did add a 400w Psu,and 1Gb of memoryThanks,Bill


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 256MB DDR PCI (SOFTWARE or DOWNLOAD )*

Hi. 

Uninstall the video driver you're using now in Control panel > Add or remove programs.

Download and install this driver from nVidia: http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_84.21.html


----------



## Recall2003 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 256MB DDR PCI (SOFTWARE or DOWNLOAD )*

Thanks Nicholas,
I'll have to say ,That was fast!.... I have Exteme Graghics 2 DriverListed) and PRO Network Adapters and Drivers (Listed), Is the second one a Video Driver? Thanks for responding so fast, Bill:smile:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 256MB DDR PCI (SOFTWARE or DOWNLOAD )*

No, the second one is for LAN/ethernet.

Are you using onboard graphics now? If so, disable it in BIOS before you install the new card.


----------



## Recall2003 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 256MB DDR PCI (SOFTWARE or DOWNLOAD )*

I'm so gald to have found this site,And Thank You again,Have A Great Day,Billy


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 256MB DDR PCI (SOFTWARE or DOWNLOAD )*

Is everything working now?


----------



## Recall2003 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 256MB DDR PCI (SOFTWARE or DOWNLOAD )*

Yeap! Thanks again:wink:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 256MB DDR PCI (SOFTWARE or DOWNLOAD )*

I'm glad you fixed it. :smile:


----------



## ahmed nabil (Mar 22, 2008)

Recall2003 said:


> Hello,
> I brought a nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 256MB DDR PCI Video Card and I am looking for the Software or a Download for it,Can anyone help me find it?
> I have a Dell Dimension 3000 it runs XP , I did add a 400w Psu,and 1Gb of memoryThanks,Bill


----------



## sepideh_1989 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi ,
i can't instal graphic Card
pleas driver for "vista Ultimate"


----------

